# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Акции. Уникальные предложения! Скидки!

## elen-ka20

Уважаемые посетители раздела! В этой теме вы найдёте приятные предложения по некоторым материалам.

И вот первая..В связи с приближением праздника весны АКЦИЯ:




*Тому, кто преобретает новый номер "Чего хотят женщины"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137527 *


в подарок игра на выбор  "Семейный дуэт"*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137420

То есть за два блока вы заплатите только 800 руб.

И самое главное -этот авторский ,новый блок -"Чего жотят женщины"  - станет вашим любимым с первого прочитанного слова.Он -калссный.Его вы с успехом будете проводить на ЛЮБОМ празднике и с ЛЮБОЙ компанией.И 8 марта он вам тоже очень пригодтится.

p.s. акциия продлится до конца недели.

----------


## elen-ka20

> То есть за два блока вы заплатите только 800 руб.


Леночка, какая стоимость в гривнах?

----------


## elen-ka20

Уважаемые посетители темки !!! МИЛЫЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ!! Поздравляю вас с праздником !!! Счастья вам,любви и весеннего настроения!!!

Отвечаю всем в теме,кто спрашивал ЛС.

*ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ АКЦИИ -  10 МАРТА!*  



А также в честь праздника 8,9,10 марта тем, кто преобретёт *Теарт- экпромт "Дикий Запад"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137388
*в подарок театр -экспромт  "Однажды вечером" * http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137464

*или  любая игра из блока "Игровое ассорти"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137420

Всем хорошего дня)))))))))))

----------


## elen-ka20

*ЛЕТНЯЯ АКЦИЯ... ВПЕРВЫЕ ......И  ТОЛЬКО ДО 10 ИЮНЯ.



*
 :Take Example: *Полный  ПОДРОБНЫЙ( 35 страниц) сценарий юбилея " НАЗАД В СССР"  стоимостью 4000 руб.  ВСЕГО ЗА 2500 РУБ.
*

*Подробности о материале  по ссылке* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137769

* "Тематическая свадьба-"У*Лётное путешествие на крыльях любви" материала стомиомстью 4700 руб за 3500 руб + 1 страна на выбор в подарок . *  

*Также можно преобрести полный ,подробный ( 56 страниц) сценарий  по акции*

Базовый(вэлком зона,встреча , первый стол,-2000 руб) + инструктаж (700руб)  + кастинг стюардес(конкурсно  -игровой - 800руб) + Сицилия (игровой  блок кража/выкуп туфельки ; - 700 руб)  + Кавказ (кража /выкуп невесты 700руб) + Англия (игровой  застольный сладкий стол - 500 руб)  = 4700 руб  + 1 страна в подарок ( Бразилия, Куба, Испания,Япония,Мексика, Бразилия,Франция -на выбор) 

*Подробнее*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137380


*МОРСКАЯ СВАДЬБА -"ПОД ПАРУСАМИ ЛЮБВИ"   - материал 5000 руб за 3500 руб.*
Любой из вышепредложенных сценариев расчитан на полный  банкетный день,включается в себя игры,конкурсы,застольные интерактивы,представление гостей в стиле  и многое другое.

----------


## elen-ka20

*А ТАКЖЕ .... ПРЕОБРЕТАЯ ЛЮБЫЕ  2 БЛОКА 3-Й В ПОДАРОК*

----------


## elen-ka20

Давненько не было скидок в моём "бутике".Настала осень..За окном падают листья..А у меня  ..... падают цены.Но в отличии от листье ,которые  будут опадать ещё долго, ценопад будет буквально несколько дней! 

*С 3 -по 9 СЕНТЯБРЯ!!!!*.




АКЦИЯ - ПРЕОБРЕТАЯ 2 БЛОК на сумму больше 1500 руб - ЛЮБОЙ блок  в подарок.( речь идёт как о классических, так и темаческих блоках. ЛЮБОЙ материал) 

*АКЦИЯ!!!!! На полные  сценарии* - бери и работай.

-*"НАЗАД В СССР"* *3000 руб.* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137769

-*"НА КРЫЛЬЯХ ЛЮБВИ"* - *4500 РУБ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137380

*ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ из ниже перечисленных за 4000 руб..*

-*"ОТ ВИНТА "* - авиа юбилей, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437

-*"МОРКАЯ СВАДЬБА"*,  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137416

-*"МОРСКОЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ"* ,http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137401

-*УКРАИНСКИЙ ГЛАМУР-юбилейная программа  в украинском стиле*




"ПОЛНЫЙ"  сценарий - это ОГРОМНЫЙ объём   материала,  большую часть( а точнее практически весь) можно использовать в традиционной свадьбе,для чего нужно его просто "отформатировать" пол нужную компанию.В каждом есть и не один авторский блок. Все сецнариии обкатанны множество!!!! раз,так что материал проверен на разных возрастных категориях гостей.
Только текстовой документ от 40 страниц и более(у*лётная свадьба - 56 страниц) .
Расчитан на полный банкетный день (4 застолья + 3 танцевальаных блока).Плюс - музыка как для блоков,так и для фона и вэлком зоны,видео,фото,полиграфия...
Вес файла от 450 МГ - 1150 МГ(в засимости от сценария)
В общем это очень выгодное вложение .

Игры в сценариях не повторяются- это всё разные игровые тематические программы

----------


## elen-ka20

До конца акции остаётся несколько дней!  :Ok:

----------


## Ирина М

Елена, добрый вечер! 
Скажите, сколько стоит ваш тематический сценарий? И что входит в комплект? Спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)



> сколько стоит ваш тематический сценарий?


Какой именно вас интересует.У меня их много .На данный момент в сокровищнице представлены :

 НОВОГОДНИЕ СЦЕНАРИИ 
 -Классический "Галопом по..." http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138152
 -В стиле кантри (ковбойский) "Дикий Дикий Вест" - стилизованный. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138147
 -В стиле ретро "Америка 30- х" - стилизованный http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138292
 -пиратский Новогодний квест - стилизованный 

 СВАДЬБЫ ,БАНКЕТЫ,ЮБИЛЕИ
 -У*лётный юбилей "От винта" 
 -у*лётная свадьба "На крыльях любви"
 -морской юбилейный "Золотой капитан " 
 -морская свадебный "Морской круиз без виз"
 -пиратская свадьба и юбилейная программа "Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома" 
 -украинский юбилейный "Дики танци" 
 -Киношный "......фильм представляет" 
 -юбилей в стиле"Назад в СССР"
 -Ганстерская свадьба и юбилей
 - "ковбойская вечеринка"




> что входит в комплект?


Любой сценарий прописан подробно  от и до : от   "дорый день"  до  "до свидания"  ,а также коментарии, рекомендации и пояснения.
В любой из представленных входит:
-текстовой документ от 35-55 страниц в зависимости от сценария.
-музыкальное оформления всей программы + музыка для фона  и вэлком зоны
-полиграфия для темы ( плакаты,этикетки и т.д.)
 -фотоматериал и видеоматериал.

Также я ,если есть время у вас и у меня ,могу написать сценарий на нужную вам тему .

Буду рада помочь)
 С наступающим ! Добра вам и удачи!!! 
 С уважением)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)
22 января ровно год как благодаре Марине Зайкиной у  меня появилась возможность не  безвозмездно делиться своими наработками.  Переживала . а будет ли кому инетерсно моё виденье .Но как оказалось пережиала зря!
От всей души благодарю всех, кто обращает внимание на мои темы. Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество и надеюсь вас  не разочаровать.

Ну а теперь по  сути..В связи с первым юбилеем 


ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ (а это описание не менее 30 листов, музыка,полиграия,фото,видео -одним словом "под ключ") можно преобрести за 3000 руб.

И на любой блок скидка 20%

Ну и конечно же бонусы ,подарки - прилагаются.

*СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕИ:*

-"Золотой капитан" в морском стиле
-"От винта" - у*лётный юбилей
-"Дикий Дикий Вест" - в ковбойском стиле
-"Чикагская вечеринка" - в стиле Америка 30- х
-" Назад в СССР" в стиле СССР 80-х
-"Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома" - Пиратский аля-квест"
-юбилей в украинском  стиле 
-юблей в стиле кино 


*СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ*

-"На крыльях любви" - у*лётный
-"Морскйо круиз без виз" - в морском стиле
-"Гангстречская садьба" 
-"Презентация  киностудии" - в стиле кино



*Скидка будет действовать с 21 по 26 января,*

----------


## tatrusi

ЛЕНА - СУПЕР!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ГОДИКОМ И ЖЕЛАЮ МУЛЬОН ИДЕЙ ПУСТЬ К ТЕБЕ ПРИДЕТ И ТЫ ПОДЕЛИШЬСЯ С НАМИ)))))) гЫ)

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## elen-ka20

До конца акции осталось несколько дней. :Grin:

----------


## elen-ka20

ВЕСНА!!!!!!!! СОЛНЦЕ!!!!!!! 8 МАРТА!!! 
эта тема была открыта как раз вканун этого празника весны.Вот и не будем нарушать традиции...Так как большая часть ведущих это мы,девочки, а  8 марта- праздник прекрасной половины человечества, то эта акциия и продлится до 8 марта 2014 года.

*1."ТРИ  БЛОКА ПО ЦЕНЕ ДВУХ"+подарочек * 



Вы можете выбрать себе 3 любых блока, а оплатить только два(бонусом пойдёт тот,чья стоимсоть самая низкая из трёх) +  .......!



*2.ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ,из ниже представленных - 3000 гр*





*СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕИ:* 


-"От винта" - у*лётный юбилей
-"Золотой капитан" в морском стиле
 -"Дикий Дикий Вест" - в ковбойском стиле
 -"Чикагская вечеринка" - в стиле Америка 30- х
 -" Назад в СССР" в стиле СССР 80-х
 -"Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома" - Пиратский аля-квест"
 -юбилей в украинском стиле 
 -юблей в стиле кино 


*СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ*


 
-"На крыльях любви" у*лётная свадьба
-"Морскйо круиз без виз" - в морском стиле
 -"Гангстреская садьба" 
 -"Презентация киностудии" - в стиле кино
 -зимняя сказка любви -стиль романтик. Традиционная ЗИМНЯЯ свадьба.

*НОВЫЙ РОМАНТИЧЕКСИЙ БЛОК " С ЧИСТОГО ЛИСТА"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138519 
ПО АКЦИОННОЙ ЦЕНЕ 1200 + БЛОК В ПОДАРОК(даже если этот блок будет куплен по 1 акции"Три по цене двух" )



*БЛОКИ ДЛЯ БАНКЕТОВ "8 МАРТА"* (и на любые другие праздники)  здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137527
и здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137388






*Девочки!!!!! С наступающим паздником весны!!! Всем хорошего весеннего  настроения  круглый год !!!*

----------


## elen-ka20

Акция продолжается.....Осталось несколько дней...

1.*"ТРИ БЛОКА ПО ЦЕНЕ ДВУХ" + подарочек !!!!!*

Вы можете выбрать себе 3 любых блока, а оплатить только два(бонусом пойдёт тот,чья стоимсоть самая низкая из трёх) + .......!

2.*ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ,из ниже представленных - 3000 руб*

*СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕИ*: 

- "От винта" - у*лётнай юбилей 
-"Золотой капитан" в морском стиле
 -"Дикий Дикий Вест" - в ковбойском стиле
 -"Чикагская вечеринка" - в стиле Америка 30- х
 -" Назад в СССР" в стиле СССР 80-х
 -"Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома" - Пиратский аля-квест"
 -юбилей в украинском стиле 
 -юблей в стиле кино 


*СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ*

 -"Морскйо круиз без виз" - в морском стиле
 -"Гангстреская садьба" 
 -"Презентация киностудии" - в стиле кино
 -зимняя сказка любви -стиль романтик. Традиционная ЗИМНЯЯ свадьба
-"На крыльях любви" .
*
НОВЫЙ* РОМАНТИЧЕКСИЙ БЛОК* " С ЧИСТОГО ЛИСТА"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138519 
 ПО АКЦИОННОЙ ЦЕНЕ 1200 + БЛОК В ПОДАРОК(даже если этот блок будет куплен по 1 акции"Три по цене двух" )

*НОВЫЙ* лирический стильный блок *"5 жемчужин судьбы"* 

БЛОКИ ДЛЯ БАНКЕТОВ "8 МАРТА" (и на любые другие праздники) здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137527
 и здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137388

----------


## elen-ka20

АКЦИЯ!!!!!! ТОЛЬКО 4 ДНЯ!!!!! ТОЛЬКО ДО 1 ИЮНЯ!!!!!! 


*2 ЛЮБЫХ БЛОКА = 3!! И + БОНУС - новый блок,ещё даже не представленный в сокровищнице !!!! 
То сеть в итоге вы получаете 4 блока*!

_Романтические_ - 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138520

_выпускные_
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138635

_универсальные_ 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137539
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137400
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138034
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137388
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137527







*ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ = СЦЕНАРИЙ + 2 БЛОКА В ПОДАРОК* 



_СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ

 -"Морской  круиз без виз" - в морском стиле
 -"Гангстреская садьба" 
 -"Презентация киностудии" - в стиле кино
-вручение премии Оскар
 -зимняя сказка любви -стиль романтик. Традиционная ЗИМНЯЯ свадьба
 -"На крыльях любви" .
-"Бременские музыканты " 


ВЫПУСКНОЙ

-в стиле Оскар
-в стиле Чикаго 

СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕЯ: 

 - "От винта" - у*лётнай юбилей 
 -"Золотой капитан" в морском стиле
 -"Дикий Дикий Вест" - в ковбойском стиле
 -"Чикагская вечеринка" - в стиле Америка 30- х
 -" Назад в СССР" в стиле СССР 80-х
 -"Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома" - Пиратский аля-квест"
 -юбилей в украинском стиле 
 -юблей в стиле кино 


_

----------


## elen-ka20

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! ТОЛЬКО 5 ДНЕЙ!!!! ДО 1 ФЕВРАЛЯ 

СЦЕНАРИЙ "ЗИМНЯЯ СКАЗКА ЛЮБВИ " БУДЕТ СТОИТЬ 3000!!!! + УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК "ОТПУСТИТЕ СЕБЯ НА ТАНЦЫ" В ПОДАРОК* 

_В сценарии "ЗИМНЯЯ СКАЗКА ЛЮБВИ"  (подробное описание по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139036 ) подходит как для обычной зимней,так и для свадьбы в день влюблённых 14 февраля.  Несколько моментов , прописанные отдельно и специально для такой свадьбы ..Но я сразу хочу сказать,что не смотря на то,что совпадают два праздника свадьба и день влюблённых,основная тема сценария всё же зимняя СВАДЬБА !

Блок "Отпустите себя на танцы - для будущих корпоративов 23 февраля,8 марта,выпускные,НГ ,свадьбы,юбилеи) .Описание блока по ссылке_ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4592119

----------


## elen-ka20

*ПРИБЛИЖАЕТСЯ ПРАЗДНИК!!!! ПРИГЛАШАЮ ПОУЧАСТВОВАТЬ В АКЦИИ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ!!!ВНИМАНИЕ!!! С 6 ПО 9 МАРТА  ВКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО МОЖНО ПРИОБРЕСТИ



БЛОКИ "ОТПУСТИТЕ СЕБЯ НА ТАНЦЫ" "МИЛОГО УЗНАЮ ПО ПОХОДКЕ" -УБОЙНЫЙ!!!! МЕГОВЕСЁЛЫЙ И САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЕ!!!! 2 БЛОКА ЗА 1500 ГР*

*ОПИСАНИЕ  ПО ССЫЛКЕ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137527



*ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "В ДЖАЗЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЕВУШКИ" - 3000 ГР + БОНУС 
ОПИСАНИЕ ПО ССЫЛКЕ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ !!!! С 2 АПРЕЛЯ ДО 7 АПРЕЛЯ!!! ВСЕГО 5 ДНЕЙ!!!!! СТОИМОСТЬ ПОЛНОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ - 2800!!!!! + бонус в подарок 

А  ТАКЖЕ ЛЮБОЙ ДРУГОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО  -"В стиле Оскар";,"Алый парус мечты(в морском стиле),в стиле "Чикаго" -  МОЖНО ПРИОБРЕСТИ ЗА 2500 РУБ.*

НОВЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ @ВЫПУСКНИКИ 2015 .ТОЧКА COM@ - для традиционных выпускных.Много застольных интерактивов, игровых блоков. ...описание,детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139280

----------


## Ольгушка-Яло

Добрый вечер! А когда ждать следующих акций?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер) фактически в течении месяца были 2 акции и 7 апреля только закончилась вторая .Поэтому пока не планирую и сроки определённые назвать не могу.
С уважением)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Уважаемые коллеги!!!! Предлагаю вам по акции приобрести новинки 2015 года!!

АКЦИЯ!! ПЕРВЫЕ 7 ПОКУПАТЕЛЕЙ   СМОГУТ  ПРИОБРЕСТИ новинку 2015 "БОЛЬШЕ ЧЕМ СЛОВА..."
ПО ЦЕНЕ 700 руб +  ПОЛУЧАТ БОНУС  "АНИМАШКА "НОВИНКА  2015 ГОДА "ПОПО-ПО-ПО"(800 руб),ТО ЕСТЬ ВМЕСТО 1500 ВЫ ПЛАТИТЕ 700!!!! РУБ!!!  
Анимашка -  невероятно простая в исполнении, яркая и драйвовая .Одним словом БОМБА,которая "взорвёт" настроение на любом празднике

********************************************
Два новых момента "Больше чем слова"(800 руб)  + НОВИНКУ 2105 "Крылья любви" (600 руб) = 1000 руб.

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!!!!! АКЦИЯ ПРОДЛИТСЯ ТОЛЬКО НЕДЕЛЮ ДО 19 ИЮЛЯ !!!!!!!!!!!!! Не упустите возможность порадовать себя и ваших гостей 100% новинкой.

**********************************************

ссылки на описание и первые отзывы* 

*новинки* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...50#post5045150
*
ПОПО-ПО-ПО* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139395

----------


## elen-ka20

*Сегодня последний день акции взять 2 новинки по цене 1.
См предыдущее сообщение*

----------


## elen-ka20

*ВНИМАНИЕ !!!!! ДО 30 АВГУСТА !!!!!! ВСЕГО 5 ДНЕЙ  В 2015 ГОДУ !!!!! ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ПО ЦЕНЕ 3  БЛОКОВ  + БОНУС !!!
P.S. Следующая будет в 2016 году* 

Более полного сценария  я думаю вы ни  где не найдёте. Это и подробные рекомендации , и слова ведущего во всех  деталях ( вечером купил- на  следующий день отработал на ура!), и пояснения  ко всем моментам в вариантах. Размер  документа- 40 - 58 страниц. Вес  всей папки - от 500 мб - 1.7 гБ

*ЛЮБОЙ !!! СЦЕНАРИЙ  ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕИ - 2800 руб* : 

-*"Золотой капитан"* в морском стиле  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4569654
 -*"От винта"* - у*лётный юбилей http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437
 -*"Дикий Дикий Вест"* - в ковбойском стиле
 -*"Чикагская вечеринка"* - в стиле Америка 30- х  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137509
 -*" Назад в СССР"* в стиле СССР 80-х  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137769
 -*"Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома"* - Пиратский аля-квест"  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137416
 -*"Снимается кино";*  -юбилей в стиле кино http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830 
-*"Церемония вручения премии Оскар"*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830
-*В джазе только девушки*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183


*ЛЮБОЙ!!!! СЦЕНАРИЙ  ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ - 3000 руб* 

*ТРАДИЦИОННЫЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКИЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ*  - разложенный по полочкам от и до(сценарный план,тайминг,встреча,тосты и подводки к тостам гостей, игры,конкурсы и т. д.-под "ключ" ) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...29#post5061729
-*"На крыльях любви"* - у*лётный http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437
 -*"Морской круиз без виз"* - в морском стиле http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4569654
 -*"Гангстерская свадьба"*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137509
 -*"Презентация киностудии"* - в стиле кино  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830
-*"Церемония вручения премии Оскар"*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830
-*"ЗИМНЯЯ СКАЗКА ЛЮБВИ "* -для свадеб зимой,включая 14 февраля День Влюблённых -стиль  романтик.Традиционная ЗИМНЯЯ свадьба.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139036
*-"КАК БРЕМЕНСКИЕ МУЗЫКАНТЫ"* -свадебный сценарий



*В сценарий  входит -текстовой документ (от 35 страниц)
-музыкальное оформление,фоновая для поддержания темы
-фотоматериал
-видеоматериал
-полиграфия
-общий вес папки от  400 мБ -1.8 гБ* 

Каждый   сценарий  представляет собой описание от лица ведущей и рекомендации.Написан "под ключ" ,то есть от велком  зоны и до финального стола  .Написан на столько подробно,что можно приобрести и хоть завтра пойти с ним на банкет,если вы работает , читая с листа. Если сценарий предполагает стилистику языка,то значит он прописан с учётом этой особенности.

Рассчитан сценария -на 6-7- часов.
Музыкальное оформление для каждого блока и для фона,если речь идёт о тематике,где это необходимо.
Полиграфия (плакаты,этикетки,банкетки на столы и т .д.) если это предусмотрено в сценарии.
Фото и видеоматериал -для пояснения тех или иных моментов.

----------


## elen-ka20

*сегодня последний день акции!! Не упустите возможность получить сценарий,в котором более 10-15 игровых блока+ бонус по приятной цене.*

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!!! Приглашаю принять участие в последней акции 2105 года!!!!

В акции "участвуют" ЛЮБЫЕ БЛОКИ (самостоятельный или из ЛЮБОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ) размещённые в моём разделе

2 любых блока ПО ЦЕНЕ 1 БЛОКА ***

4 любых блока ПО ЦЕНЕ 2 БЛОКОВ***

*** из выбранных оплачивают те, что дороже 

АКЦИЯ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНА ДО 25 СЕНТЯБРЯ -ВСЕГО 5 ДНЕЙ!!!*

----------


## elen-ka20

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! До конца акции осталось 2 дня!!!!* 





> АКЦИЯ!!!!! Приглашаю принять участие в последней акции 2105 года!!!!
> 
> В акции "участвуют" ЛЮБЫЕ БЛОКИ (самостоятельный или из ЛЮБОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ) размещённые в моём разделе
> 
> 2 любых блока ПО ЦЕНЕ 1 БЛОКА ***
> 
> 4 любых блока ПО ЦЕНЕ 2 БЛОКОВ***
> 
> *** из выбранных оплачивают те, что дороже 
> ...

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день.Я правильно понимаю все выбираю я или я два и вы два на своё усмотрение?

----------


## elen-ka20

Выбираете все блоки именно вы .Все ,включая бонусные. :Grin:

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!!!!  АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! НЕ ПРОПУСТИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

С 20 - 23 ДЕКАБРЯ СТОИМОСТЬ  СЦЕНАРИЯ "Новый год по Дарвину" в 3 версиях  (корпоратив+ для ресторана+ НГ ночи)  2500 !!!!!  

*детали и описание материала по ссылке* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141015

----------


## elen-ka20

> АКЦИЯ!!!!!! АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! НЕ ПРОПУСТИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> С 20 - 23 ДЕКАБРЯ *СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ "Новый год по Дарвину" в 3 версиях (корпоратив+ для ресторана+ НГ ночи) 2500 !!!!*!


*ОСТАЛОСЬ  3 ДНЯ!!!!*

----------


## ирина1987

Лена, я правильно поняла?... Если денежку отправлю завтра, смогу получить сценарий за 2500?

----------

elen-ka20 (21.12.2015)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день))) Да..до 23 декабря включительно стоимость 2500 руб  .Получаете сценарий корпоартива+ для ресторана+ для НГ ночи.
С 24 стоимость 3500 руб .

----------


## elen-ka20

> АКЦИЯ!!!!!! АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! НЕ ПРОПУСТИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> С 20 - 23 ДЕКАБРЯ СТОИМОСТЬ СЦЕНАРИЯ "Новый год по Дарвину" в 3 версиях (корпоратив+ для ресторана+ НГ ночи) 2500 !!!!! 
> 
> детали и описание материала по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141015


*ОСТАЛОСЬ 2 ДНЯ!
*

----------


## elen-ka20

до конца акции остались считанные часы!
спасибо всем,кто принял участие в акции! С наступающим!!!!  Отличных вам праздников,лёгкой работы и счастливого 2016 !!

----------

ирина1987 (23.12.2015)

----------


## lenamiledy

> уважаемые коллеги!!!! до конца акции осталось несколько дней!!!!!!


Леночка, очень много работы, никак нет времени написать отчет по проведению Нового года. Услуги Деда Мороза закончились 6 января. Так как работала Снегурочкой+Дед Мороз, то сценария "Новый год по Дарвину" брала по блокам, добавляя, что-то еще свое. Хочется сказать ВЫ- умничка, молодец. А сейчас заказали юбилей мужчине 50 лет, тему взяли про путешествие по странам. У меня есть кое какие костюмы (грузинов, японский, украинский), может подойдет ваш сценарий "Улетный юбилей". А если еще акция действует на этот сценарий- это супер. 
ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ ОДИН - ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ ДВА !!!! И про это можно поподробнее.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Рада что материал пригодился.И поздравляю с успешным завершением НГ вечеров.спасибо  что отписались!!
Улётный сейчас по акции 2800.Подойдёт и очень: там как раз и Япония,  и Украина есть, и Кавказ.И там много чего интересного.Люблю эту тему.Всем понятна и универсальна
Ну а 2=1 ,это вы можете выбрать 2 любых отдельных блока и заплатите только за 1,которые по стоимость дороже.
Если выберете 4 ,то оплатите только 2.
А если выберете 1 блок,то скида 20%

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка,добрый день.С праздниками!!! По больше вам вдохновения,чтобы радовать нас.
Я правильно понимаю что я могу выбрать 2 конкурса  ,но оплачиваю только 1 ,а 2 - в подарок.И сценарий классика -2500?!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер))) И вас с праздниками!!! да....именно так и есть.Так что милости прошу на акции!!!!

----------


## Elisabir

Леночка я определилась )))) можно мне На выход и к нему Отпустите себя на танцы)))))))

----------


## Elisabir

Лен и еще что то я подумала и решила прикупить еще 6 реприз и в подарочек  застольная игра - розыгрышь ))))на яндекс деньги все отправила

----------


## elen-ka20

> Леночка я определилась )))) можно мне На выход и к нему Отпустите себя на танцы)))))))


отличный выбор!!!



> 6 реприз и в подарочек застольная игра - розыгрышь ))))на яндекс деньги все отправила


денежки получила. 
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## аньта

Лена,добрый вечер. С праздниками! Спасибо за Дарвина.Прошло всё даже лучше чем ожидала.Вот зашла отписаться и набрела на такие акции.И всё.Застряла. Хочу уточнить .Последний день акции 10 или 11? Хочу взять зимнюю , может ещё классическую, но оплатить смогу только в понедельник. Завтра банк не работает.Успеваю?

----------

elen-ka20 (11.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Последний день сегодня,но это вообще не проблема.Можно и завтра раз такая ситуация оплатить .



> Спасибо за Дарвина.Прошло всё даже лучше чем ожидала


спасибо.Я рада .Будет минутка- отпишитесь в темке  ,чтобы мне не переносить.

----------


## Elisabir

Леночка спасибо большое за твое старание, за все ответы на вопросы терпеливые, все получило, все очень понравилось, сейчас перечитываю, но на ближайших банкетах обязательно проведу.... и сразу отпишусь, отдельное спасибо за бонусы...!!!!!)))

----------

elen-ka20 (10.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо тебе за доверие и постоянство!!!!! Пусть всё работает безотказно!

----------

Elisabir (10.01.2016)

----------


## аньта

Ура!!! Спасибо! что пошли на встречу.С утра в банк.И как раз есть ночь подумать что купить!

----------

elen-ka20 (11.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Всегда рада быть полезной и всегда готова войти в положение! Так что как оправите-пишите.И всё уже сегодня будет у вас.

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ К ПРАЗДНИКАМ 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ И 8 МАРТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 С 4 ФЕВРАЛЯ - 10 ФЕВРАЛЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ОТДЕЛЬНЫЕ БЛОКИ :


[img]http://*********net/7671085.jpg[/img]

2  БЛОКА ПО ЦЕНЕ 1 
4 БЛОКА ПО ЦЕНЕ 2 

Варианты акционных моментов   по ссылке *  

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138635

*************************************************************************************************************

[img]http://*********net/7731503.jpg[/img]

*ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "В ДЖАЗЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЕВОЧКИ" - 2800 РУБ*. 
Сценарий для 8 марта .В нём могут участвовать как только женщины,так и М и Ж.
 ОПИСАНИЕ ПО ССЫЛКЕ  

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183

****************************************************************************************************************


*Также в  акции принимают участие сценарии для юбилеев  с 5 - 10  февраля:*

*1."От винта"* -  тема на все возраста и в любое время года  .
Детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437 

*2."Морской круиз без виз"(для женщины)   или "Золотой капитан" (для мужчины*)  - сценарий  в морском стиле.По ссылке все детали 
детали по ссылке  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183

*3 . Киношная тема "Снимается кино " или "Церемония премии Оскар"* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830

* 4.НАЗАД В СССР"* -детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137769

----------


## Мама Таня

Елена. скажи пожалуйста цену по акции на сценарий "От винта"

----------


## elen-ka20

*ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ,КОТОРЫЙ УЧАСТВУЕТ В АКЦИИ - 2800 РУБ*.




> Также в акции принимают участие сценарии для юбилеев с 5 - 10 февраля:
> 
> 1."От винта" - тема на все возраста и в любое время года .
> Детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437 
> 
> 2."Морской круиз без виз"(для женщины) или "Золотой капитан" (для мужчины) - сценарий в морском стиле.По ссылке все детали 
> детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183
> 
> 3 . Киношная тема "Снимается кино " или "Церемония премии Оскар" 
> ...

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

> Также в акции принимают участие сценарии для юбилеев с 5 - 8 февраля:


Добрый день.А свадебные не участвуют в акции.И ещё Выездная интересует

----------


## elen-ka20

добрый день)




> Добрый день.А свадебные не участвуют в акции.


по акции те сценарии,которые перечислены выше.,то есть юбилейные + "В джазе" 




> И ещё Выездная интересует


возможно и ВЦ , и встреча молодых

----------


## elen-ka20

*До конца акции осталось 2 дня!* 




> ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "В ДЖАЗЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЕВОЧКИ" - 2800 РУБ. 
> Сценарий для 8 марта .В нём могут участвовать как только женщины,так и М и Ж.
> ОПИСАНИЕ ПО ССЫЛКЕ 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************************
> 
> 
> ...





> 2 БЛОКА ПО ЦЕНЕ 1 
> 4 БЛОКА ПО ЦЕНЕ 2 
> 
> Варианты акционных моментов по ссылке 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138635

----------


## девятова

Елена, сколько будет стоить "делаю раз" и "селфи батл". акция по 10 включительно? просто ухожу на работу на сутки.... а про акцию только прочитала.

----------


## elen-ka20

*девятова*, оплачивается момент,который стоит дороже .То есть 1000 руб за два.

Акция заканчивается в 24.00 10 .02. Так что успеваете.

----------


## оксана 1974

а  если мне нужен "Назад в 80-е"  сколько это будет?

----------


## elen-ka20

*оксана 1974*, сегодня и  завтра 2800. 
Сценарий полный ( полиграфия,  подробный текст 40 страниц от и до.4 застолья+3 танцевалки полностью наполненные игровым материалом материалом,фото и видео файлы  ).Материал обновила в этом году

----------


## elen-ka20

*Уважаемые коллеги! СЕГОДНЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ АКЦИИ!!!!*

----------


## девятова

Лена, перевела деньги за "селфи" и "делай раЗ ". карта 5723. минаева.

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ !! за доверие 
Всё получила! Отправила ЛС.

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!!!! К ПРАЗДНИКУ ВЕСНЫ !!!  
ТОЛЬКО С 9 -  12 МАРТА !!!!!!* 

******************************************************************************

*2 ЛЮБЫХ БЛОКА = 3!! И + БОНУС - новый блок !!!!*


******************************************************************************

_СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ - 2800 руб

 -"Морской  круиз без виз" - в морском стиле
 -"Гангстерская свадьба" 
 -"Презентация киностудии" - в стиле кино
-вручение премии Оскар
 -"На крыльях любви" .
-"Бременские музыканты " 

***************************************************************************
СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ  ВЫПУСКНОГО - 2500 руб  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138705

-Выпускной  в стиле "Церемония вручения премии Оскар " 
-Выпускной в стиле " Америка 20-х " (Чикаго) 
-"Выпускники .точка.ком" 

***************************************************************************

СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕЯ - 2800 руб : 

 - "От винта" - у*лётный юбилей 
 -"Дикий Дикий Вест" - в ковбойском стиле
 -"Чикагская вечеринка" - в стиле Америка 30- х
 -" Назад в СССР" в стиле СССР 80-х
 -"Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома" - Пиратский аля-квест"
 -юбилей в украинском стиле 
 -юблей в стиле кино 


_

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

здравствуйте! Леночка! Как кстати эта акция .Думала на вебинарах получу нужное, но раз не получилось прослушать , то нужен сценарий. Опять та же школа, так что "выпускники точка ком " не получится..А жаль.классный сценарий!!!Выбрали короче говоря   ОСКАР. Можно о нём подробности узнать

----------


## elen-ka20

*КалинаМАЛИНА*, отправила детали .Будут ещё вопросы- пишите)




> Думала на вебинарах получу нужное, но раз не получилось прослушать


ни чего..я как буду организовывать вам вышлю приглашение.Может и получится)

----------


## elen-ka20

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  НА ВСЕ СЦЕНАРИИ!!! 

С 12.04- 16.04  ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ

- ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ  2800 руб
- ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕЯ,ВЫПУСКНОГО  - 2500 руб


*СПИСОК СЦЕНАРИЕВ ПО ССЫЛКЕ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...44#post4797944

[img]http://*********net/8026382.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********net/8025358.jpg[/img]

в акции не участвует сценарий классической свадьбы.
а также тематический выпускные Оскар и Выпускники точка ком"

*****************************************************************************************
*****************************************************************************************

*
ЛЮБЫЕ 2 БЛОКА = 3+БОНУС* 

[img]http://*********net/8031490.jpg[/img]

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, доброго солнечного дня! Помогите, мне, пожалуйста. Так случилось, что неожиданно, уже сегодня вечером нужно провести корпоратив по случаю 25- летия детского садика. 40-50 женщин, ни одного мужчины. Прибежала за помощью к вам. А тут еще и акция 1+1= 3. Мне приглянулся блок "в джазе только девушки" и "Танцевальное караоке" с проектором. Или может быть вы мне что-то другое предложите для этой компании. Буду очень благодарна. И как всегда с нетерпением жду ответа. Времени на подготовку очень мало, т.к. на работе, и убежать не могу. Поэтому желательно без реквизита или по минимуму. Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день,Катюша) 



> блок "в джазе только девушки"


ЭТО СЦЕНАРИЙ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183



> "Танцевальное караоке" с проектором


нереально классный момент,НО...без мужчин ни как.
Ответила детально что можно,но кое где нужен реквизит.И думаю вряд ли получится его найти за пару часов до банкета

----------


## elen-ka20

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ ПЕРЕД СЕЗОНОМ 2016 НА ВСЕ СЦЕНАРИИ!!! 

С 5.05 - 10.05  ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ

- ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ ,ЮБИЛЕЯ  2800 руб
-  СЦЕНАРИИ  ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО - 3000
- КЛАССИЧЕСКАЯ СВАДЬБА  3500  (ВМЕСТО 4000-4800)  


*СПИСОК СЦЕНАРИЕВ ПО ССЫЛКЕ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...44#post4797944

[img]http://*********net/8026382.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********net/8025358.jpg[/img]


*****************************************************************************************
*****************************************************************************************

*
ЛЮБЫЕ 2 БЛОКА = 3+БОНУС* 

[img]http://*********net/8031490.jpg[/img]

----------

КалинаМАЛИНА (05.05.2016)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день. Ну просто не могу пройти мимо !! тем более ,что предстоит   в конце мая стиляжная вечеринка -ДР молодой девушки.У вас есть готовый сценарий ? Готова взять тем более по акции!! Или может какие-то отдельные кусочки для него есть?

----------

elen-ka20 (06.05.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Стиляг  сценария у меня ,увы,нет.Проводила не раз,но ни кто не заказывал.Потому и не пришлось ещё его "выплеснуть" на бумагу.  На конец мая конечно не успею.А вообще на когда надо? Может несколько моментов и успею подготовить,но не обещаю. Нужно знать на когда.

----------

КалинаМАЛИНА (06.05.2016)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Ой как жаль. Мне надо на 26 мая.Может успеете? :Tender:  Ну а если нет,то напишите что сможете к этому числу сделать.Очень надеюсь .

----------

elen-ka20 (06.05.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ууууу..вопрос конечно интересный..Полной точно нет...Отдельные моменты- посмотрю и отпишусь что могу ,что не могу.И могу ли вообще.Сейчас готовлюсь к семинару и времени нет вообще, поэтому не готова сказать сразу.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка,добрый день.Не могу вам отправить сообщение.Пишет,что переполнена почта ...А вы наверное про меня забыли.Жду что скажите на счёт стиляг

----------

elen-ka20 (09.05.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Маша,привет) 100000 извинений...несколько банкетов подряд и напрочь выпала из жизни....И конечно же наобещала и ...забыла. 
Всё выслала ,почту почистила.

----------


## elen-ka20

* УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ ! ПРИГЛАШАЮ ПОУЧАСТВОВАТЬ В АКЦИИ,КОТОРАЯ БУДЕТ ДЛИТЬСЯ ВСЕГО ТРИ ДНЯ  С 1 - 3 АВГУСТА ВКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО. 

ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ СЦЕНАРИИ - 3000 РУБ.

ПОЛНЫЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКИЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ 3500. 

ПЛЮС ! НОВЫЙ! МОМЕНТ КАК БОНУС !


МАТЕРИАЛ МОЖНО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ В ФОРМАТЕ ВИДЕО ВЕРСИИ,Там же ссылки на описание и отзывы.  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...2016 ГОДА.*

----------


## Кнопик

Мне сегодня пришёл заказ на 12 августа.Морская.Ни когда не проводила .А на неё тоже скидка или может мне взять часть? Посмотрела промо ролик там много всего. И ещё там нужны костюмы? А то я не работаю такие программы . Мне надо на 3- 4 часа где-то.Тоже можно по акции,или это только на сценарии.

----------

elen-ka20 (02.08.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Да..конечно входит в акцию и морской Он сейчас стоит 3000. Рассчитан на полный день,ну то есть наверное на 6-7- часов если юбилей,а свадьба и на более количество часов.Я просто не поняла что надо. Поэтому можно взять часть .Если решите -пишите.Всё решим.
Костюмы не нужны, так как программы конкурсно- игровая.Но если захотите -всегда можно их добавить.Хотя без реквизита конечно же не обойтись

Акция сегодня-завтра.Надумаете -пишите

----------


## elen-ka20

*ОКТЯБРЬ - золотая середина  осени. А ещё середина октября -это мой день рождения. Так что лучшего времени для акции не найти!!!* 

**** КОЛИЧЕСТВО ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЙ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!!! УСПЕЙ  ПРИОБРЕСТИ !!!* 

[img]http://*********net/8486871.jpg[/img]

********************************************************************************************************



ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ (СВАДЬБА,ЮБИЛЕЙ и др. )  - 2800  руб . 

[img]http://*********net/8494036.jpg[/img]

*********************************************************************************************************

2 БЛОКА ПОКУПАЕШЬ    = 3 БЛОКА  ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ + БОНУС 

[img]http://*********net/8484823.jpg[/img] * ПЛЮС*    [img]http://*********net/8465364.png[/img] [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]

********************************************************************************************************

----------


## elen-ka20

> ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ 2016 ГОДА!!! С 25 - 30 ОКТЯБРЯ !


Осталось 3 дня!

----------


## НаиалиБулгакова

Здравствуйте, ,Елена . А на Новогодние программы   акция действует ? Покупала у вас сценарий на год козы.Вот в этом году опять решила к вам обратиться за помощью.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Нет ..на все,кроме  Новогодних сценариев  .

----------


## Джениферчиж

Елена,добрый день.Скажите пожалуйста,вот этот сценарий ПОЛНЫЙ сценарий классической свадьбы от Елены Мартыновой (без проэктора)попадает в акцию(до 30 октября) и хотелось бы еще приобрести  НОВОГОДНЯЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА " - программа для работы в ресторане (не знакомые между собой гости,рассадка столиками,включая НГ ночь ).

----------

elen-ka20 (30.10.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Да..на свадебный действует.. 
Все детали(сцен.план,описание) выслала ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- спрашивайте.

----------


## saksonita

Елена, добрый день! скажите, а акции нет на сценарий, галопом по...?

----------


## elen-ka20

> Добрый день. Нет ..на все,кроме Новогодних сценариев .


К сожалению нет и понятное дело не будет,так как НГ раз в году и материал актуален максимум 2 месяца. И в самый пик их актуальности делать акцию на них  нет смысла
с уважением)

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!!ТОЛЬКО  4 ДНЯ С 27 - 1 .12 !!! 

 СЦЕНАРИИ  ПО ЦЕНЕ 2800 + ПОДАРОК  ПОД ЁЛОЧКУ (НОВЫЙ МОМЕНТ 2016 ГОДА) 

[img]http://*********net/8537675.jpg[/img]

3 БЛОКА ПО ЦЕНЕ 2-Х .*

[img]http://*********net/8536651.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

[img]http://*********net/7546118.jpg[/img]


*РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С НОВОГОДНИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!!и предлагаю принять  участие  в акции со 3 по 10 января* 


*ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "ЗИМНИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ" -  - 2500 руб(вместо 3500) *  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139036 .
*
ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ  -3300 руб( вместо  4500)*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139182 

*ЛЮБОЙ тематический сценарий  для юбилея   - 2800 руб(вместо 3500-4000) 


ЛЮБОЙ тематический сценарий для свадьбы - 3300 руб (вместо 4000-4500) 

ВЫПУСКНЫЕ сценарии - 2800 руб(вместо 3500)  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138705*  

*

*********************************************************************************************************

СПИСОК СЦЕНАРИЕВ  
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4797944

ВИДЕО ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141642

******************************************************************************************************************************

[img]http://*********net/7600409.jpg[/img]

*ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ ОДИН  - ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ ДВА !!!! -берёшь Выездную церемонию  -поучаешь встречу  в подарок(стоимость встречи 1000 руб)
ВЫЕЗДНЫЕ ЕСТЬ : традиционные,тематические,С юмором для свадебного юбилея ЛЮБОГО (новая ,сентябрь 2016 года)  
*

************************************************************************************************************

[img]http://*********net/7596313.jpg[/img]

*ЛЮБОЙ БЛОК  - 20%*


***************************************************************************************************************************

----------

КалинаМАЛИНА (03.01.2017)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Лена,доброй ночи. А а годовасик акция действует?  :Blush2:

----------

elen-ka20 (04.01.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Его цена изначально как акционная,хотя это полноценный  сценарий,прописанный от и до. При чём очень классный. Обновлён -ноябрь 2016 года .Наоборот думаю его переоценить в сторону увеличения. Но пока цена старая .

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ!!!!!!* 




> РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С НОВОГОДНИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!!и предлагаю принять участие в акции со 3 по 10 января 
> 
> 
> ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "ЗИМНИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ" - - 2500 руб(вместо 3500) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139036 .
> 
> ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ -3300 руб( вместо 4500) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139182 
> 
> ЛЮБОЙ тематический сценарий для юбилея - 2800 руб(вместо 3500-4000) 
> ...

----------


## elen-ka20

* ДО КОНЦА АКЦИИ ОСТАЛОСЬ ВСЕГО 2!!! ДНЯ!!!!* 




> РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С НОВОГОДНИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!!и предлагаю принять участие в акции со 3 по 10 января 
> 
> 
> ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "ЗИМНИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ" - - 2500 руб(вместо 3500) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139036 .
> 
> ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ -3300 руб( вместо 4500) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139182 
> 
> ЛЮБОЙ тематический сценарий для юбилея - 2800 руб(вместо 3500-4000) 
> ...

----------


## Юлия Соловьёва

Леночка,здравствуйте !Хотелось бы приобрести полный сценарии"Зимний поцелуй",и "Полный сценарии классической свадьбы",сейчас постараюсь перевести денежки через Яндекс кошелек.И еще хотела спросить сколько стоит сценарии "Годовасик",а то я что-то не нашла)

----------

elen-ka20 (09.01.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Юля,ответила! Будут вопросы- пишите! 
Отличных праздников! 




> ДО КОНЦА АКЦИИ ОСТАЛОСЬ ВСЕГО 2!!! ДНЯ!!!!

----------


## Кнопик

> ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ ОДИН - ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ ДВА !!!! -берёшь Выездную церемонию -поучаешь встречу в подарок(стоимость встречи 1000 руб)


Добрый день. С праздниками уже прошедшими. Вопрос- это только на выездные распространяется или на любой блок вашего бутика? 

Спасибо большое ещё раз за Новогодний. Всё прошло просто на одном дыхании  и самое главное уже и юбилей и свадьбу отработала практически по конкурсам этого сценария .Самое главное что как и на новогодниках всё прошло просто замечательно! Вы чудо! СПАСИБО!

----------

elen-ka20 (09.01.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Спасибо за поздравления! Взаимно! Рада что НГ прошёл как по маслу!Вы -молодец!  Пусть все праздники проходят только так! 

Да..это акция именно на Выездные . А на все другие моменты - 20% скидка на любой.

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!! ВЕСЕННЯЯ  !!!!!! С 1 по  9 МАРТА ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ПО СКИДКЕ 20 - 30% (В ЗАСИВИСИМОСТИ ОТ СЦЕНАРИЯ)  .

[img]http://*********net/9008002.jpg[/img]

НА ОТДЕЛЬНЫЕ МОМЕНТЫ :  1 ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ  = 2  ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ* 

[img]http://*********net/9025410.jpg[/img]

*1 + 1  ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ = 3 ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ * 

[img]http://*********net/9033602.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

*КАТАЛОГ СЦЕНАРИЕВ И ОТДЕЛЬНЫХ МОМЕНТОВ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ЗДЕСЬ . 
Детали - пишите .Вышлю в личку (описание+ сцен.план и прочее 
*
http://dropmefiles.com/oy8sl

----------


## Ольгушка-Яло

Добрый вечер Елена.Я правильно поняла покупаешь 1 сценарий, а вы 2 сценарий присылаете бонусом???

----------

elen-ka20 (05.03.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер. Конечно нет.. Вроде бы я понятно всё написала.Кратко и  по существую))



> С 1 по 9 МАРТА ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ПО СКИДКЕ 20 - 30% (В ЗАВИСИМОСТИ ОТ СЦЕНАРИЯ) .


Скидка на сценарий 20-30 % ,в зависимости от сценария


А вот отдельные блоки - да..1 оплачиваете,получаете 2 .Или 2 оплачиваешь   = 3 получаешь . Ну и бонусы понятное дело 



> НА ОТДЕЛЬНЫЕ МОМЕНТЫ : 1 ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ = 2 ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ





> 1 + 1 ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ = 3 ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!! НА НОВЫЙ!!! 2017 год!!!! СУПЕР КЛАССНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО!!!


ДЕТАЛИ ПО ССЫЛКЕ  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142116* 

[img]http://*********net/9151025.jpg[/img]

****************************************************************************************************************
*АКЦИЯ!!! НА НОВЫЕ МОМЕНТ 2017 ГОДА!!!! Все уже были презентованы и прошли на УРА!

ДЕТАЛИ  : ВЫКУП НЕВЕСТЫhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142112* *

[img]http://*********net/9147952.jpg[/img]

УНИВЕРСАЛКА НА ЛЮБОЙ ПРАЗДНИК!!! БОМБА НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142110*

[img]http://*********net/9126448.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/9130544.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

*БООООЛЬШАЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ АКЦИЯ!!!! 


 НОВЫЙ!!! 2017 год!!!! СУПЕР КЛАССНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО!!!
*

детали по ссылке  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142116 

[img]http://*********net/9148019.jpg[/img]

**************************************************************************************************************

*ЛЮБОЙ ДРУГОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ВЫПУСКНОГО - 2500
*
[img]http://*********net/9140851.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********net/9139827.jpg[/img]

****************************************************************************************************************
*А ТАКЖЕ ВЕСЕННЯЯ АКЦИЯ ДО 16 АПРЕЛЯ  - ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ  полный  сценарий  - 2800
СВАДЕБНЫЙ  - 3000   .  

СПИСОК СЦЕНАРИЕВ  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138443* . 

[img]http://*********net/9173618.jpg[/img]

****************************************************************************************************************
*АКЦИЯ!!! НА НОВЫЕ МОМЕНТ 2017 ГОДА!!!! Все уже были презентованы и прошли на УРА!
*
ДЕТАЛИ : *ВЫКУП НЕВЕСТЫ*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142112 

[img]http://*********net/9156211.jpg[/img]

*УНИВЕРСАЛКА  - ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ АКТИВАШКА  с последующим выходом ВСЕХ на танц. пол и  финал  анимашка . НА ЛЮБОЙ ПРАЗДНИК!!!* БОМБА НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!! 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142110

[img]http://*********net/9131635.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9122419.jpg[/img]

**************************************************************************************************************

*НОВЫЙ ФОРМАТ .2017 г. Уникальные конкурсно-игровые момент с ВАУ эффектом!  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142120*

[img]http://*********net/9145971.jpg[/img] 

*3 новых момента = 2000 руб (скидка 600 руб) * 

*****************************************************************************************************************

----------


## elen-ka20

> БООООЛЬШАЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ АКЦИЯ!!!! 
> 
> 
> НОВЫЙ!!! 2017 год!!!! СУПЕР КЛАССНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО!!!


*
Осталось несколько дней ,чтобы принять  участие в АКЦИИ!!! . НЕ УПУСТИ ВЫГОДНОЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ!!*

----------


## elen-ka20

*ДО ФИНАЛА ОЧЕНЬ ВЫГОДНОЙ АКЦИИ ОСТАЛОСЬ 2 ДНЯ!!!*




> БООООЛЬШАЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ АКЦИЯ!!!! 
> 
> 
> НОВЫЙ!!! 2017 год!!!! СУПЕР КЛАССНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО!!!
> 
> 
> детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142116 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## elen-ka20

*МАЙСКАЯ АКЦИЯ!!! С 10 - 15 МАЯ !!!!

ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ  - 2500 руб . 

[img]http://*********net/9251778.jpg[/img]

ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ 2 ОТДЕЛЬНЫХ МОМЕНТА  = ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ 3  + БОНУС.* 

[img]http://*********net/9305029.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

[img]http://*********net/9519748.jpg[/img]


*АКЦИЯ! !!! В РАЗЫ ДЕШЕВЛЕ !!!! С 1 ПО 7 АВГУСТА!!!! ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!!*

*******************************************************************************************************************

*РАЗДЕЛ 1 : СТОИМОСТЬ 1 МОМЕНТА ИЗ ЭТОГО РАДЕЛА    - от 1000-1500 .* 

*ПО АКЦИИ  В ПОЛ ЦЕНЫ : 

ОДИН МОМЕНТ - 800 РУБ .

ДВА МОМЕНТА  И БОЛЬШЕ - ПО 700

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК!* 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140963

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138034

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137388

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142120

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142112

*********************************************************************************************
*РАЗДЕЛ 2 :СТОИМОСТЬ МОМЕНТА ОТ 700 - 1000 РУБ ПО АКЦИИ:

ОДИН МОМЕНТ 600

ДВА МОМЕНТА И БОЛЬШЕ ПО 500

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК!* 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139395

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137539

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137400

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138520

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141370


*********************************************************************************************

*ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ + "ДОП.ПАПКА" к нему 2800(ОГРОМНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО МАТЕРИАЛА. ОБНОВЛЁН МАРТ 2017 ГОДА) .
!!! КОЛИЧЕСТВО ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЙ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!! 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139182
*
*********************************************************************************************

*ЮБИЛЕЙНАЯ ТЕМА :  2500

КЛАССИКА "БОЛЬШОЙ  СБОРНИК МИКС"   https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142152

ТЕМАТИКА  1."От винта" - тема на все возраста и в любое время года .
Детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437 

2."Морской круиз без виз"(для женщины) или "Золотой капитан" (для мужчины) - сценарий в морском стиле.По ссылке все детали 
детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183

3 . Киношная тема "Снимается кино " или "Церемония премии Оскар" 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830

4.НАЗАД В СССР" -детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137769

5.ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "В ДЖАЗЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЕВОЧКИ" - ДЛЯ ЖЕНСКОГО КОЛЛЕКТИВА,ГДЕ МАЛО ИЛИ ВООБЩЕ НЕТ МУЖЧИН . 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК!* 
*********************************************************************************************
*ГОТОВЬ САНИ ЛЕТОМ : ЛЮБОЙ НГ СЦЕНАРИЙ -1800 ВМЕСТО 3500   .  С НЕКОТОРЫМИ НИМИ МОЖНО РАБОТАТЬ ЛЮБОЙ НГ.

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК!*

----------


## elen-ka20

Акция продолжается.

----------


## elen-ka20

Осталось 5 дней 




> АКЦИЯ! !!! В РАЗЫ ДЕШЕВЛЕ !!!! С 1 ПО 7 АВГУСТА!!!! ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!!
> 
> *******************************************************************************************************************
> 
> РАЗДЕЛ 1 : СТОИМОСТЬ 1 МОМЕНТА ИЗ ЭТОГО РАДЕЛА - от 1000-1500 . 
> 
> ПО АКЦИИ В ПОЛ ЦЕНЫ : 
> 
> ОДИН МОМЕНТ - 800 РУБ .
> ...

----------


## elen-ka20

Осталось 2 дня!!! 




> Сообщение от elen-ka20  
> АКЦИЯ! !!! В РАЗЫ ДЕШЕВЛЕ !!!! С 1 ПО 7 АВГУСТА!!!! ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!!
> 
> *******************************************************************************************************************
> 
> РАЗДЕЛ 1 : СТОИМОСТЬ 1 МОМЕНТА ИЗ ЭТОГО РАДЕЛА - от 1000-1500 . 
> 
> ПО АКЦИИ В ПОЛ ЦЕНЫ : 
> 
> ...

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!! ТОЛЬКО 2 ДНЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!! СЕГОДНЯ И ЗАВТРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

*ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕЯ 2500

ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ 2800

ЛЮБОЙ МОМЕНТ СО СКИДКОЙ 20%

2 МОМЕНТА = 3 МОМЕНТА*

----------

КалинаМАЛИНА (23.03.2018)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка, добрый день.Спасибо что сообщили про акцию. А на новый материал свадьбы акция тоже действует?

----------

elen-ka20 (24.03.2018)

----------


## elen-ka20

Любой из всего раздела. Но сегодня последний день.

----------


## elen-ka20

*ТОЛЬКО 3 ДНЯ ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ВПУСКНОГО 2300 РУБ 

ОПИСАНИЕ  О ССЫЛКЕ* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138705

----------


## bratjhon

*elen-ka20*, Добрый день, Елена. Давно и с успехом пользуемся вашими наработками. Хотим попробовать сценарий классической свадьбы в вашей интерпретации. Какова цена и куда оплатить? Ждем с нетерпением! :Ok:

----------

elen-ka20 (18.07.2018)

----------


## Наталья ДК

Елена, добрый день! Хотела бы тоже узнать  стоимость материала по  классической свадьбе! Спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ! !!!  С 3 ПО 8 СЕНТЯБРЯ !!!! ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ ОГРАНИЧЕНЫ!!!*

*******************************************************************************************************************

ПОЛНЫЙ* СЦЕНАРИЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ* + "ДОП.ПАПКА" к нему - *2500 руб*  (ОГРОМНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО МАТЕРИАЛА. ОБНОВЛЁН МАРТ 2018 ГОДА) .
!!!  КОЛИЧЕСТВО ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЙ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!! *ТОЛЬКО 5 ЧЕЛОВЕК СМОГУТ ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ ЭТИМ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕМ*

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139182

*********************************************************************************************


ЮБИЛЕЙНАЯ ТЕМА [/B]) 

*КЛАССИКА "БОЛЬШОЙ СБОРНИК МИКС"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142152 - : *2300* ([B]ТОЛЬКО 5 ЧЕЛОВЕК СМОГУТ ВОСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ ЭТИМ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕМ

*ТЕМАТИКА - стоимость 2500* 

1."От винта" - тема на все возраста и в любое время года .
Детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437 

2."Морской круиз без виз"(для женщины) или "Золотой капитан" (для мужчины) - сценарий в морском стиле.По ссылке все детали 
детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183

3 . Киношная тема "Снимается кино " или "Церемония премии Оскар" 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137830

4.НАЗАД В СССР" -детали по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137769

5.ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "В ДЖАЗЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЕВОЧКИ" - ДЛЯ ЖЕНСКОГО КОЛЛЕКТИВА,ГДЕ МАЛО ИЛИ ВООБЩЕ НЕТ МУЖЧИН . 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК! 
*********************************************************************************************
ГОТОВЬ САНИ ЛЕТОМ : *ЛЮБОЙ НГ СЦЕНАРИЙ -1800* ВМЕСТО 3500 . С НЕКОТОРЫМИ НИМИ МОЖНО РАБОТАТЬ ЛЮБОЙ НГ.

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК!

РАНЕЕ БРОНИРОВАНИЕ!!! СЦЕНАРИЙ ДЛЯ ВСТРЕЧИ НОВОГО 2019 ГОДА МОЖНО ЗАБРОНИРОВАТЬ СО СКИДКОЙ УЖЕ СЕЙЧАС (детали в личку) 

*********************************************************************************************
СТОИМОСТЬ МОМЕНТА  1000-1500 , А  ПО АКЦИИ В ПОЛ ЦЕНЫ : 

ОДИН МОМЕНТ - 800 РУБ .

ДВА МОМЕНТА И БОЛЬШЕ - ПО 700

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК! 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140963

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138034

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137388

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142120

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142112

*********************************************************************************************
РАЗДЕЛ 2 :СТОИМОСТЬ МОМЕНТА ОТ 700 - 1000 РУБ , А ПО АКЦИИ:

ОДИН МОМЕНТ 600

ДВА МОМЕНТА И БОЛЬШЕ ПО 500

И К ЛЮБОМУ + ПОДАРОК! 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139395

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137539

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137400

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138520

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141370


*********************************************************************************************

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ ТОЛЬКО 23 И 24 НОЯБРЯ!*

----------


## elen-ka20

*РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С НОВОГОДНИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!!
И  предлагаю принять участие в акции со 6  по 10 января 
*

ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "ЗИМНИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ" -  2700 руб  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139036 .

ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ -3000 руб( обновлён в 2018 году ) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139182 

ЛЮБОЙ тематический сценарий для юбилея - 2800 руб

ЛЮБОЙ тематический сценарий для свадьбы - 3000 руб 

ВЫПУСКНЫЕ сценарии - 2800 руб http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138705 


*********************************************************************************************************

* ВИДЕО ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141642

********************************************************************************************************************

ОПЛАЧИВАЕШЬ ОДИН - ПОЛУЧАЕШЬ ДВА !!!! -берёшь Выездную церемонию -поучаешь встречу в подарок(стоимость встречи 1000 руб)
ВЫЕЗДНЫЕ ЕСТЬ : традиционные,тематические,С юмором для свадебного юбилея ЛЮБОГО (новая ,сентябрь 2016 года) 


************************************************************************************************************


ЛЮБОЙ БЛОК - со скидкой 30%

************************************************************************************************************          

О СЦЕНАРИЯХ : 
Более полного сценария я думаю вы ни где не найдёте. Это и подробные рекомендации , и слова ведущего во всех деталях ( вечером купил- на следующий день отработал на ура!), и пояснения ко всем моментам в вариантах. Размер документа- 40 - 58 страниц. Вес всей папки - от 500 мб - 1.7 гБ

ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ   СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ СВАДЬБЫ 
-"Морской круиз без виз" - в морском стиле
-"Гангстерская свадьба" 
-"Презентация киностудии" - в стиле кино
-вручение премии Оскар
-"На крыльях любви" .
-"Бременские музыканты " 


***************************************************************************
СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ ВЫПУСКНОГО  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138705

-Выпускной в стиле "Церемония вручения премии Оскар " 
-Выпускной в стиле " Америка 20-х " (Чикаго) 
-"Выпускники .точка.ком" 

***************************************************************************

СЦЕНАРИИ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЕЯ  

-БОЛЬШОЙ ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ МИКС- "ВСЕГДА В 10-КУ"  "От винта" - у*лётный юбилей 
-"Дикий Дикий Вест" - в ковбойском стиле
-"Чикагская вечеринка" - в стиле Америка 30- х
-" Назад в СССР" в стиле СССР 80-х
-"Йо-хо-хо и бутылка рома" - Пиратский аля-квест"
-юбилей в украинском стиле 
-юблей в стиле кино 

*****************************************************************************
А также сценарий "ПЕРВЫЙ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ" - для празднования 1 года ребёнку.

----------


## elen-ka20

> РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С НОВОГОДНИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!!
> И предлагаю принять участие в акции со 6 по 10 января 
> 
> 
> ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ "ЗИМНИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ" - 2700 руб http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139036 .
> 
> ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ -3000 руб( обновлён в 2018 году ) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139182 
> 
> ЛЮБОЙ тематический сценарий для юбилея - 2800 руб
> ...


ОСТАЛОСЬ 3 ДНЯ!

----------


## elen-ka20

*ЧЁРНАЯ ПЯТНИЦА!!! АКЦИИ!!! 20% НА ЛЮБОЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ С ПЕРИОД С 29.11 до 2.12 . 
Всего 3 дня  . ЧЕСТНЫЕ СКИДКИ!!!*

----------

